# Brio necks by Carparelli?



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

has anyone used Mike’s necks? I’m considering grabbing one for the MJT body I have, but I have no experience with them.

Thanks


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Wondering the same thing.


----------



## strat0925 (12 mo ago)

they seem ok. just generic chinese made.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dots on shaft.


----------

